#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  How much your favorite TV show influences you?

## Bhavya

The greatest part of watching a TV show, for is what occurs off the screen; sitting around chatting about plot points with our friends and family, or analysis recaps online to know about new character insights. There is something unique about Television, more than any other media that marks it communal. Some TV shows even influence our thoughts, character and attitude. Can you tell me how much your favourite TV show influences you?

----------

